# Woodland plant ID



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

What is this? It grows in my woods every year. The larger leaves along the border of the picture are part of the plant. Several stems grow up from the fruit cluster and they have 3 leaves each.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Jack-in-the-pulpet


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

bee said:


> Jack-in-the-pulpet


I thought maybe so. Hard to tell after the "pulpit" is gone. Thanks.


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

better known in my house as Indian Turnip! my ancestors all said it is the hottest thing known to the human tongue, it burns not at all like the capsaicin in peppers, but actually has a chemical, calcium oxalate which doesn't burn the tongue instantly but might take 10 minutes to build up the chemical reaction with the mucus areas on the tongue and throat, can be deadly if you eat much raw, mostly just a chew and a spit are far more than anyone ever want to do again. the indians roasted them, and dried them for over six months which I suppose allows the calcium oxalate to dissipate from the indian turnip. bad to eat raw, great lesson for smart elec men to taste only, best wishes, ray


----------

